# Biketreff Mainflinger Kilianusbrücke



## Kingjim2.1 (30. Oktober 2006)

Die Winterzeiten des Biketreffs sind ab sofort gültig:

Samstag 14 Uhr an der Mainflinger Fußgängerbrücke, gefahren wird in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen, es entstehen keine Kosten für die Teilnahme.
Veranstaltet wird das Ganze von René König aus Seligenstadt. 
Info Tel 06182-899494
Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter. Bei Interesse kann jeder der ein MTB hat gerne vorbeikommen.
Helm ist allerdings absolute Pflicht!


----------



## mkolb (15. März 2007)

wäre nur nett, wenn gewisse Guides manchmal ansagen, wohin es geht und nicht einfach abbiegen, wenn mal jemand vor ihnen fährt. Das fand ich schon öfters mies und nicht guidemäßig. Daher fahre ich nur noch selten mit.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (20. März 2007)

deswegen sollte man die guides immer vorne weg fahrn lassen


----------



## Fredlabosch (17. April 2007)

Hallo.

Ich bin neu hier im Forum, heisse Sebastian, bin 30 Jahre alt, und fahre gelegentlich auch mal über die Kilianusbrücke zum Hahnekamm. Ich fahre von Hanau (Grossauheim) los und bin dann so nach ca. 40min dort.

Ist 14:00 Uhr auch in der Sommerzeit Treffpunkt?

Ich habe erst kürzlich nach längerer Winterpause wieder mit dem Biken angefangen und schleppe noch ein paar Kilos zuviel mit mir rum.
Hahnekamm bin ich vor 3 Wochen das erste Mal seit langem wieder hochgekrochen und musste 3 mal Pause einlegen, weil mir sonst der Kopf geplatzt wäre. ;o)
Würde schon gerne mal mit ein paar Leuten Touren fahren, möchte allerdings auch nicht die Spassbremse sein, auf die alle warten müssen.
Ich kann mich nur schwer einschätzen, da ich das Leistungsniveau von den anderen Bikern nicht kenne.
100km-und mehr-Touren sind mir nicht fremd, dann aber doch meist flache Etappen in gemächlichem Tempo. (22-25km/h)
Würde gerne mal die Mindestvorraussetzung eurer Touren wissen, damit ich so ungefähr weiss, was ich leisten muss.

An Pfingsten fahre ich mit nem Freund eine Viertagestour im Juragebirge und befinde mich sozusagen in der Vorbereitungsphase.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Gruss

Sebastian


----------



## Hugo (24. April 2007)

jupp, auch im sommer is 14:00 normal der treffpunkt.

bei dem derzeitigen wetter finden sich in der regel genügend leute um mindestens 2, eher 3 oder noch mehr gruppen zu bilden, so dass konditionell schwächere fahrer sich von den stärkeren nicht hetzen lassen müssen.

gerade in den "tourigeren" gruppen wird dann auch darauf geachtet dass alle mitkommen


----------



## mkolb (26. Juni 2008)

Hi, seit einigen Monaten ist der Treffpunkt mit Gerd um 13:30 Uhr ...
Mir schon zu früh, komme um diese Zeit selten hin.

Tschau
Martin


----------

